# Picture of what I did last week



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Here is the slipcover I did, finished it up Friday. Started it 3 weeks ago then had to take a week off because DH had emergency gall bladder surgery.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job! It looks so bright & cheerful. Hope hubby is doing ok.


----------



## aviaX2 (Jun 19, 2013)

How pretty!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Probably looks prettier than when you bought it. Nice job.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

That is gorgeous!!!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I love the red and white checks and the piping. I hope your husband is doing well.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

That's wonderful! Sure wish I could do something so tailored. I'll piece a million little pieces together, but am not willing to do something so tailored & on such a large scale!

Hope DH is doing better after surgery. Had my gall bladder out Christmas of 2011; know what it's like.


----------



## aviaX2 (Jun 19, 2013)

Ruby~ Did you buy or make the piping? I'm thinking of making a cushion for my DD that needs piping and I'm not sure which way to go. I've never used or made piping.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Looks like a pro did it! Great job!~


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Wow That looks amazing. Hope DH is doing well


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Maura said:


> Probably looks prettier than when you bought it. Nice job.


Thanks, but it's not mine. I did this for another lady. I charged 500.00 to make this. It's only the 2nd sofa I've done, I normally do chairs. But with them I can put them up on something to fit the cover. With this I had to bend over. I'm too old for that.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

aviaX2 said:


> Ruby~ Did you buy or make the piping? I'm thinking of making a cushion for my DD that needs piping and I'm not sure which way to go. I've never used or made piping.


I made the piping. I used 1/4 inch soft cord then cut my cord cover on the bias. I cut it 1 3/4 inch wide. By the time you sew the fabric around the cord that gives you a 1/2 inch seam to sew it on the fabric. It will be much easier to cover the cord before you sew it on the fabric. That way you won't have so many layers to try and keep up with.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone for the compliments. Hubby is doing good, much better than I did when I had mine out.


----------



## aviaX2 (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for the how-to Ruby.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Ruby,

Glad your DH is on the mend. Being sick is a pain in the umm sit down part.

That is a very nice slip cover. Where did you get that red/ white checkered fabric?
Just asking because we were watching a large batch of it on shopgoodwill.com.
And this reminded us of it.

Hope the lady doesn't have cats, if so those bows will be tassels and shreds in minutes. LOL.

$500.00 to make a couch slip cover  ....... eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee gadddddddds are we living in the wrong place!!!!!!!!!! Nobody around here would do more than throw a blanket over their worn out busted up couch. No way would they pay to have a quality one like you made done for them. 

Joe / Elaine


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

I love it!


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Looks great!!

I need to do some version of this as well...except for the piping (can't do piping for squat!).


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

that is nice! I've got to make a cover for the loveseat in our bedroom and putting the pleat in the back will make it fit a lot nicer - won't have to worry about cats getting after the ties - it is against the wall (otherwise I'm sure they would be swinging from them).

DH loves the loveseat and it's in great condition because it has this nappy fabric and it works just like a cat brush, so if not covered fabric, it will be covered with cat hair in no time! I bought a cheap set of forest green sheets to make a cover for it years ago, but now that we moved it into the bedroom, it needs a different color. I plan on quilting the cover, so I'll make it in sections and then sew it all together. 

Well, that is the plan, after I get the other hundred projects finished LOL!!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Katskitten said:


> Ruby,
> 
> Glad your DH is on the mend. Being sick is a pain in the umm sit down part.
> 
> ...


I've been doing work for this lady for several years. Lets just say the ones who have things like made are not hurting for money. When I worked for the interior design store the lady I worked for only did upscale stuff. She was very expensive, so the people that hired her knew the would pay out the patootie. 

She moved her business to Dallas and now mostly does commercial buildings. She has been featured in a interior design magazine. She has even done work for George and Laura Bush. After she left here then her old customers still need things made.

As for the fabric, the lady bought her own so I don't know where she got it. She ordered it from somewhere because I had to wait until the fabric came in to do it.

Here is some more stuff I've done for her.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Then here is one I did for another lady


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Ruby, you do VERY nice work!


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Those toile chairs are slipcovers? I've never seen slipcovers fitted so well, you really do nice work.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Love it all! I agree, you do VERY nice work indeed.


----------



## aviaX2 (Jun 19, 2013)

They are all so nice but I have to say the toile are my hands down favorite!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Thank you everyone, I am with you on the toile. It's my favorite too. But it takes more fabric to make those because of having to match the pattern. Just heard from the lady today and she was very pleased with the couch.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Whoa Nellie! Those are some handsome slipcovers. I tried to make one one time -- it looked like I'd thown a sheet over the loveseat and just tucked it in. Never could get the arms right or the wrinkles out. I'm more than impressed with your work.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Ruby,
I have worked in making custom bedspreads, so I can appreciate the work. I know it is not an easy task. Your work looks excellent.
Are the toile is the black and white ones with the buttons on the back? Those I like the best of all. 
Around here one has to have "connections" to get that kind of work and right now we don't even have the room. 
One of these days I would not mind getting into that part of sewing. My sister in NE Indiana used to do that kind of work till an injury sidelined her. 

Elaine


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Katskitten said:


> Ruby,
> I have worked in making custom bedspreads, so I can appreciate the work. I know it is not an easy task. Your work looks excellent.
> Are the toile is the black and white ones with the buttons on the back? Those I like the best of all.
> Around here one has to have "connections" to get that kind of work and right now we don't even have the room.
> ...


Yes that is the toile. We have to have connections here too. If I hadn't worked for the lady at the interior design studio, I wouldn't be able to do it either. I worked there 3 yrs. until I had a back injury and had to have surgery. That was back in 2001, right after that she sold her place here and moved to Dallas. So the customers that are here need stuff done once in a while. I don't get enough work to make a living at it. 

The toile and the flowered stuff is what I did last year then no more until the sofa. I don't have room in my building for doing a sofa, I could handle a chair by moving some machines around. Some day I hope to have another 12' x 12' room built on then I can do it all here. The lady where I did these is trying to faze out all that stuff. She is planning on selling the house we were using. 

I have a couple commercial machines I don't even have room for in my building, if it weren't for my quilting machine I would have more room.

I have more pictures of stuff I've done over the years, some time I'll try and get them downloaded and post them.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Very nice! I cannot do slipcovers for some reason. The strange thing is that I can and do reupholster. Right now I am working on an Art Deco club chair that is part of a suite, chair, sofa and footstool. I had to take the chair down to the frame to do repairs and am now doing the 8 way hand tied springs. Sure wish I could do as good a job on slipcovers as you, it would save me a LOT of work LOL. The toile chairs are my favorites too. Love toile.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

After looking at your other work, I don't think I'll post any pics of mine when it's done! :ashamed:

Beautiful work, Ruby!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Those are all beautiful and the toile is the best in my opinion of what I like.

You do great work.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

hippygirl said:


> After looking at your other work, I don't think I'll post any pics of mine when it's done! :ashamed:
> 
> Beautiful work, Ruby!


I'm sure your work will be very pretty.

The arms where they fit the back are the hardest to fit. I turn mine wrong side out and pin them to the back where they need the seam to be. The main thing is cut each piece larger than it needs to be, you need plenty for large seams.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

RebelDigger,
What you are ding in the reupholstering is one of the things that I want to learn more about. In the past I simply learned by watching someone do the work, or by helping them do it. 

Ruby,
Two questions:
How long did it take to make the slipcover for the couch?
What kind of machine are you using to do all this work?

Elaine and Joe


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

Oh Ruby, you are incredibly talented. Can you point me in the direction of a website where I could learn the basics of making slipcovers? Our furniture could really use some.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I honestly don't know of a website but you could probably google "how to make slip covers". I was taught by a lady I worked with. She hated making them, so she taught me.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

OnlyMe, here is a website I found that does it basically like I do, only I cut my cording on the bias. Plus I make my skirt one long piece, unless I have a patter on the fabric that I have to make sure is going in the right direction. Then I cut it across the fabric and sew the pieces together and hide the seams inside the pleats. 

I also hem the skirt before I sew it on and do a double hem. It's MUCH easier to hem and get it straight.

http://www.honeybearlane.com/2011/06/how-to-make-a-couch-slipcover-part-1.html


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Those are awesome!! What I would give to be able to do that!


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

Wow...what a wonderful job!!! You are so talented!!

~~Marsha


----------

